# 11" GE DC Motor and Toyota Trans Electric Vehicle EV



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $750.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Sunday Jan-23-2011 19:55:38 PST
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

